

What's up with those Microsoft ads? - andygeers
http://windowsvistablog.com/blogs/windowsvista/archive/2008/09/11/what-s-up-with-those-ads.aspx

======
ScottWhigham
I guess this: "We are currently unable to serve your request. We apologize,
but an error occurred and your request could not be completed."

